# spot removers...?



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 20, 2010)

Well ive never been a lure fisherman but the last 2 weeks have made me see the light. 

My buddy got me on these spot removers fishing pumpkin seed worms and we've been slayin um. My question is does anybody on here fish with um, and do yall know anywhere i can get some for less than a buck a piece? I prefer the pro modle, just seems that the spring holds the worm on better but if i can find the base modles still cheaper than a buck i wont complain a bit

first bass on a plastic, 2 sundays ago. boated about 15 since on the same rig i love it

heres my dumb lookin mug, caught me off guard w/ the pic


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 20, 2010)

I use them, and I havent been able to locate them at a lower price either. I also use the Picasso Gerald Swindle Shakey Football, and I like them better than the spot removers. Theyre expensive too though. Good luck man.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 20, 2010)

I order them from Midwest Hunters Outlet (can't get the link to work here at my work - it's blocked because of Weapons...)... but I buy 5-6 packs at a time at around $4.00 each.


----------



## Fishes in Trees (Apr 23, 2010)

There are lots of different jig head styles out there that are all applicable to shakey head fishing. Chompers makes good jig heads, Jewel baits makes a good shakey head, Charlie Brewer slider heads are applicable, there are lots of different styles. I think the Brewer heads and the Chompers come through grass better than the spot removers, and they work about the same on rocks. JMO


----------



## russ010 (Apr 23, 2010)

I use the chompers in grass... but I also use the spot removers there too if I'm throwing something like a lizard on them. But you are right - spot removers aren't the best for grass!


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 23, 2010)

I use the Picasso Gerald Swindle Shakey Football almost exclusively. Try a pack, I promise you wont be dissappointed. They have Gamakatsu hooks, and the spring lock is standard. Good jig heads, Ive caught alot of spot on them. Some of them have a neon orange or green spot on the head, which my dad swears helps catch the spotted bass. The bottom pic isnt a good one, they have the jig laying on the side.


----------



## Johnny5 (Apr 23, 2010)

If im not mistaken dont the spot removers have a flat spot on the bottom for skipping docks and such?


----------



## russ010 (Apr 23, 2010)

Johnny5 said:


> If im not mistaken dont the spot removers have a flat spot on the bottom for skipping docks and such?



Yea, it has a flat bottom, but that's more for standing up on bottom. I have tried TONS of shakey head jigs in my pool, and the chompers and spot remover are the only ones that would actually stand up 95% of the time. The best round head jig for shakey heads I have found (and the cheapest by quantity) are the Davis Shakey Head SL. You can get 25 for like $12 - https://www.coosatackle.com/site/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=566


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 23, 2010)

Johnny5 said:


> If im not mistaken dont the spot removers have a flat spot on the bottom for skipping docks and such?



Yeah the have a flat bottom, but I though it was for making the bait stand up. I could be wrong...

Im not much of a dock skipper


----------



## russ010 (Apr 23, 2010)

now that I think about it - in my experience, it's easier to skip a round head jig than it is the spot remover - the edge at the bottom on the spot remover catches the top of the water - but you can skip it


----------



## whj812 (Apr 23, 2010)

PM Sent Loggerhead!


----------



## jigster60 (Apr 23, 2010)

This is a good stand up jig also it's called "the foot" from Omega jigs....We use these on Ky lake to fish big 10 inch excite worms on ledges... they stand that big sucker up so has to be a good jig.............JIGGY

https://www.omegacustomtackle.com/products.cfm/Jigs


----------



## Johnny5 (Apr 23, 2010)

I fished with a guy in a tourny that used them for skipping docks at lake gaston only guy i ive seen use them. Maybe he was just good like that  we just don't have many clear lakes around here for those. He caught alot a dinks but my one black and blue jig fish matched his best three! i may have to bring em back out this year. How do they do for bedding fish and sight fishing


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 23, 2010)

i really appreciate all the responces fellers



> spot removers aren't the best for grass!



lol no they dont. we dont have too many grass flats aorund here, mostly steep rocky lakes



> I use the Picasso Gerald Swindle Shakey Football almost exclusively


 when we ran out of the spots last weekend we used those. they seemd to work just as good w/ the pumpkin green color. ive ordered a few box's of each. after finding out how much these rigs cost i wont be so quick to just snap the line on a snag


----------



## russ010 (Apr 23, 2010)

Johnny5 said:


> How do they do for bedding fish and sight fishing



they are awesome... I'll use the model without the spring coil to throw bigger baits like baby brush hogs on beds - especially the white brush hogs :lol:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 26, 2010)

got 2 off the beds yesterday. first time ever sight fishing and actually getting one to take it on a bed instead of just nip the end and drag it off


----------



## angry Bob (Apr 28, 2010)

Here are some that I just bought to try out.

https://www.megastrikefishingproducts.com/shop/

https://www.megastrike.com/megastrike_e2_shakeyhead_details.htm


They come with the post, or the screw lock too.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 28, 2010)

I've tried the MegaStrikes... but I personally don't care for them. they stayed hung up in the rocks a lot more than the spot removers and chompers.. and they never stayed upright the hole time in my pool testing with worms on them


----------



## angry Bob (Apr 28, 2010)

Sure, now ya tell me :mrgreen:


----------



## russ010 (Apr 28, 2010)

angry Bob said:


> Sure, now ya tell me :mrgreen:



well... they do work pretty good for trick worms if that helps ya at all  

I did fish them pretty good one day and caught fish - but, I just didn't like them as much. I'm probably biased to the Spot Removers, Chompers & Davis Shakey Heads though.. it's just the heads of these jigs seem huge to me for the size I'm throwing (1/8-1/4)


----------



## Brine (Apr 28, 2010)

Russ, 

Which kind did you give me at Yargo? I remember that they came through the rock ALOT better than the football head I was throwing, and that I couldn't find them at Bass Pro. :-k


----------



## russ010 (Apr 28, 2010)

Brine said:


> Russ,
> 
> Which kind did you give me at Yargo? I remember that they came through the rock ALOT better than the football head I was throwing, and that I couldn't find them at Bass Pro. :-k




shhh!!! nah, I'll give up some secrets... they are Spot Stalkers - https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Bass_Stalker_Spot_Stalker_Jig_Heads_5pk/descpage-BSSS.html


----------



## Brine (Apr 28, 2010)

hmmmmmm......The one I'm remembering looked kinda like an arrowhead. Flat with no bend. Can you think of something different. If it's too "special" to post, send me a pm :mrgreen:


----------



## russ010 (Apr 28, 2010)

nope.. that's the one - it is shaped like you are talking about

and I know that's the one if you were throwing that spider jig -- remember the 7lb'r in my avatar from Yargo?

edit -- I just looked at the pic on Tacklewarehouse website... they don't curve like that - I don't know whats up with that picture = here's more pics https://tackletour.com/reviewspotstalker.html


----------



## Brine (Apr 28, 2010)

That's the one! 

Thanks man.


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 6, 2010)

Can you rig this one with a worm? Weedless?


----------



## Brine (May 6, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Can you rig this one with a worm? Weedless?



Yes and Yes.


----------



## flintcreek (May 7, 2010)

A fishing buddy introduced me to spot removers a couple of weeks ago, on a rock lake here in Alabama and my tackle box is now stocked with them and Zoom finess worms. I have not seen them any cheaper around here.

Flintcreek


----------

